# How to remove annoying! HP Share-to-Web



## Istanbul (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello,

This HP Share-to-Web software came in a bundle from hp in the scanner software. It is annoying as I don't know what! I can not delete it. I tried many things. 3rd party softwares and all. Can't get rid of it. I am not a hp fan anyways but this annoying thing is about to make me hate hp. I do not wish to share anything. Why would some freaky software would think it is the only and most important thing in the world. And why the hack it doesnt have the remove or delete option. Is it from heaven ? wth. pls help me. I am extremely upset... Thank you in advance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

it should have a folder under program files. If you join us for lunch we can move it for you


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I think you will find it can be removed from add/remove programs in the control panel.


----------



## imaia (Jul 8, 2009)

Istanbul is absolutely right regarding all his observations.
Since I have at this very moment faced a fight to remove the obnoxious damn Share-To-Web from my PC, I fell like sharing the definitive solution to remove it from windows.
I know this thread is old. I am posting to help the desperate ones that still couldn’t remove Share-To-Web using the current tips on the web.
Share-To-Web is a bunch of dlls, exes and folders that pollute the PC. I removed ALL of it from my system doing the following simple procedure:
Warning: the procedure is boring. 
1)	Open the native registry editor of windows: Regedit.exe (all windows have one).
2)	Do a backup of registry. If you mess all you may be able to restore it.
3)	Use the menu item: edit -> Find. Fill in the key-word: (Share-To-Web) in the text box (Find What), and start to search.
4)	You shall find the word in (Keys), (Values) and or (Data). IMPORTANT: delete the all the keys that hold values with Share-To-Web key-word. Don’t delete only the value, but the keys also. Except the cases when the key hold values related to other softwares; in this case delete only the values and data with Share-To-Web. 
5)	The search process is iterative. Search one by one with F3 and delete ALL.
When all is done, restart the PC. Now you have a faster pc, with less dlls and exes loaded and the Share-To-Web folder disappeared from the desktop 
…
By the way, to hell with HP that provided no support when I needed. My system: HP Pavilion dv2740se.


----------



## Thomas.S (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks to Imaia. It worked. My computer is much faster now. Simple operations like opening a file with Excel or Word or displaying Explorer's 'history' list of files during file opening took ages before. It's quick now. All just by disabling HP Share-To-Web. Incredible that HP has distributed such junkware and bundled it with a printer driver with no option to disable or remove it. Apart from slowing my computer down, Share-To-Web made my Epson scanner software and SmartFTP freeze, and it made my entire PC freeze, sometimes 2-3 times a day, for no apparent reason (in periods - sometimes it worked for some days without freezing - then suddenly it started freezing all the time). The PC freeze wasn't a complete and immediate freeze but a slow choking to death. It was impossible to shut down or restart it, and impossible to start the XP Task Manager. It was possible to circulate betwen open programs with Alt+Tab but each program would freeze in turn when I tried to close a file or program. If reconnecting with password after having secured the session with (Windows key+L), the only thing displayed would be the background image - no icons or program windows. Only possibility: hardware reset of the PC. What a nightmare. Endless hours and even data wasted because of this s***ware from HP. No more HP in my house! It was SmartFTP support that got me on the right track by pointing to a malfunctioning Shell Extension. A Google search then made me stumble on HP Share-To-Web freeze problems in an MS knowledgebase article. Thanks again.


----------



## mt2011 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for this advice. My experience sounds a bit like Thomas S's.

That stupid piece of idiot-market trash would virtually freeze my system for ages if I even tried to left (or right-) clicked the icon. It seems that HP's advice merely removes the icon from the desktop, rather than removing this stupid pest from the sufferer's (oh, I mean user's) system.

Oh, by the way I don't like this piece of software .


----------

